# Oil/Grease on the outside of timing belt cover??



## snowdub20 (Oct 28, 2007)

That probably isnt to good right?? It looks like it's been there for a while but im not certain. its thick chunky oil/grease. mostly on the far side of the cover. where could this be coming from?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Oil/Grease on the outside of timing belt cover?? (snowdub20)*

Possibly grease flicked off the driveshaft / outer cv joint??


----------



## VAG_Porkchop (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Oil/Grease on the outside of timing belt cover?? (snowdub20)*

how many miles does the car have?? the crank seal could very well be leaking... just make sure u do the crank seal when u do your timing belt as well...


----------



## vwaro725 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Oil/Grease on the outside of timing belt cover?? (VAG_Porkchop)*

its most likley you valve cover gasket seaping out of the back left corner of the valve cover under the timing belt cover. I see it happen all the tim at the shop.


----------



## ANIMATE_21 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Oil/Grease on the outside of timing belt cover?? (vwaro725)*

Mine was the valve cover gasket.


----------

